# Waiting list



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

well my name just got added to the waiting list for the LCP... prolly looking at a few weeks unfortunately. there are supposed to be five people in front of me.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been on since March...and just got it today. Good price though...$289. Extra mag only $20, too. I don't think you can get those any cheaper then $25 or so online...


----------

